# Are Squirrels also a threat to tortoise?



## JohnnyB65 (Jul 10, 2015)

I just found out that I may have to also worry about squirrels as well as raccoons and rats threatening my tortoise. I don’t have any proof of this, but I just read a story of one eating a snake.
http://abc7.com/science/squirrel-eats-snake-at-guadalupe-mountains-national-park/840854/
http://abc7.com/science/squirrel-eats-snake-at-guadalupe-mountains-national-park/840854/

I have ground squirrels that eat my garden and dig holes all around my yard. They cannot dig their way into my tortoises burrow, but they surely walk down the pipe to the burrow. My dogs have killed them from time to time and I know they are living under my shed.

So has anybody ever heard of squirrels attacking or harming a tortoise?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a family of 4 ground squirrels in my back yard , they ate through the floor of my wife's shed , but as for the torts the squirrels will steal the Mazuri from the desert torts . So on Sunday s I ask my wife to put 5-6 pellets ( dry ) on the desert torts food !


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Jul 10, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I have a family of 4 ground squirrels in my back yard , they ate through the floor of my wife's shed , but as for the torts the squirrels will steal the Mazuri from the desert torts . So on Sunday s I ask my wife to put 5-6 pellets ( dry ) on the desert torts food !


Hmm, that must be what is happening to my torts food. Some days he eats so much grass that he barely finishes his regular food. I have noticed it will be complexly gone in the morning and I thought maybe he was doing some evening snacking.

What exactly do you mean by "pellets ( dry )". Is that the same Tortoise food Pellets that you soak?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 10, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> Hmm, that must be what is happening to my torts food. Some days he eats so much grass that he barely finishes his regular food. I have noticed it will be complexly gone in the morning and I thought maybe he was doing some evening snacking.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "pellets ( dry )". Is that the same Tortoise food Pellets that you soak?


I soak my Mazuri for my torts but the 5-6 that my wife puts on top of the torts food for the squirrels are hard and dry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 12, 2015)

Never considered squirrels as a threat.
Hmmm.
At least your tort doesn't have any nuts.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 12, 2015)

I have squirrels as well, and have not had any problems. My husband has assured me they pose no threat.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never considered squirrels as a threat.
> Hmmm.
> At least your tort doesn't have any nuts.


LOL! Well after seeing proof that they will eat a snake, I don’t know what else they will eat. I just hope they also eat bugs because I have a lot of outdoor cockroaches. Today I opened up a concrete block wall and found possibly 50 of them all at least 1 ½” long. I sprayed all of them with roach killer and they all just ran away. They were pretty large overall and I think they would make a fine meal for someone or maybe a squirrel if they’re into that sort of food.


----------

